# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - Updated August 16, 2017



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Barre Police Department*
Date: September 18, 19, 20, 2017
Location: Barre, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Barre Police Department for reservations.*


----------

